
Make new friends who like the same memes as you - kayadx83
https://www.getlinxnow.com/
======
kayadx83
COVID and social distancing have made it harder to meet new people and make
friends.

My friends and I are having a having a hard time ourselves so we decided to
make an app, Linx, that connects people based on common interests and humor.
The goal of Linx is to connect you to wholesome new friends that like the same
things as you. We are currently on Android in the San Francisco Bay area and
LA. Would love some feedback. iOS is coming out soon.

[https://www.getlinxnow.com/](https://www.getlinxnow.com/)

~~~
spenvo
You should have a way for people to know when it comes to their city, maybe
via an email waitlist.

~~~
kayadx83
Thanks! Updated :D

------
thomzi12
Awesome! Some quick reactions:

\- Wish I could upload a photo instead of taking one on the spot!

\- Took me a little bit of time to get past the "what city are you in" screen
(the selector was at the bottom of the page, didn't see it

\- It will be cool when the memes I really liked can be easily shared

Looking forward to seeing this develop!

